# 3x3 Tutorial Under 10 Minutes



## Humble Cuber (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 26, 2020)

Humble Cuber said:


> Please Help Me Get More Views On This Video To Help Grow My Channel


There is a page to promote YouTube channels, but you do not need to post every single one of them in the forums.


----------



## Humble Cuber (Mar 26, 2020)

MJS Cubing said:


> There is a page to promote YouTube channels, but you do not need to post every single one of them in the forums.


Oh, Sorry im new at this, thanks


----------



## MJS Cubing (Mar 27, 2020)

Here's the link:








[Discussion] Cubing YouTube Channels


My channel is fairly new, and the link is under the username. I would really like it if you checked it out! New uploads every Sunday at 6:00 PM EST.




www.speedsolving.com


----------

